# phrag schroderae



## GLADYS (Jan 27, 2011)

i've got this beautifull fullgrown plant.......growing very well, but NEVER flowering. it stands in a shadehouse min temp at this stage about 15 degrees celcius and max 30...... gets enough light ( very bright) water twice a week....so please help!!!!


----------



## Shiva (Jan 27, 2011)

Try giving it a cooler temperature for a while like 10C nights if you can.


----------



## GLADYS (Jan 27, 2011)

i kept it in the shadehouse through winter with min temp,s of 7 degrees. so i don't think it,s the temp. perhaps too much light? all my other phrags are doing well.


----------



## Shiva (Jan 27, 2011)

GLADYS said:


> i kept it in the shadehouse through winter with min temp,s of 7 degrees. so i don't think it,s the temp. perhaps too much light? all my other phrags are doing well.



I have two clones of Schroderae and as I think of it, neither is flowering readily, though they have both flowered for me. Let's hope somebody on this forum has something to say that will help both of us.


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 27, 2011)

GLADYS said:


> i kept it in the shadehouse through winter with min temp,s of 7 degrees. so i don't think it,s the temp. perhaps too much light? all my other phrags are doing well.


... are the leaves light in color? If so could be too much light.
... dark or medium green? Might need more light.
What's your fertilizer regimen? What potting media is it in?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 27, 2011)

I don't think too much light would cause non-flowering. I'm wondering about fertilizer, also.


----------



## GLADYS (Jan 28, 2011)

at the moment its on 30:10:10 . light- to med green leaves & planted in bark.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 28, 2011)

How about micro-nutrients? Boron? See: http://www.aos.org/AM/Template.cfm?...ONTENTID=5107&TEMPLATE=/CM/ContentDisplay.cfm

If the fertilizer has all the micro-nutrients, I think I'd cut it back or out for awhile. Or change fertilizers.


----------

